# Strawberry-Banana Smoothie/Float...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jul 2, 2002)

STRAWBERRY-BANANA SMOOTHIE/FLOAT
Yield: 5 servings.

2      cups  milk -- divided
3      cups  strawberry ice cream -- divided
1      cup  strawberries, sliced
2      small  bananas -- sliced
1/4      cup  orange juice

Combine 1 cup milk, 1 cup strawberry ice cream, strawberries, and bananas in container of electric blender; process until mixture is smooth. Add remaining 1 cup milk and orange juice; process until smooth.   Pour mixture into five 10-ounce glasses, and top each serving with a  scoop of strawberry ice cream.  


Per Serving: 271 Calories; 10g Fat (32.7% calories from fat); 7g 
Protein; 41g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 36mg Cholesterol; 96mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 1 Fruit; 1/2 Non-Fat Milk; 2 Fat; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.


----------

